# wondering



## erik?@$ (Jun 6, 2007)

what is Nitro juice 3000? what does it do? and will it make me gain fat and become just big and not lean muscle??? since it has 1000 calories per 250g


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2007)

do you have a link?


----------



## zombul (Jun 7, 2007)

1000 calories sounds like a high carb "weight gainer" which is simply high calorie chocolate milk. Yes there will probably be other things in it as well but without seing any info it doesn't sound desireable.


----------



## erik?@$ (Jun 7, 2007)

um ya i tired looking on the internet but biox doesnt have a web page. the guy at reflex told me this is what i needed instead of the muslcetec, nitro tec that i had asked him about, the nitro juice has creatine and gultamine and 57g of protein per 250g if that helps.


----------



## zombul (Jun 7, 2007)

erik?@$ said:


> um ya i tired looking on the internet but biox doesnt have a web page. the *guy *at reflex told me this is what i needed instead of the *muslcetec*,* nitro tec *that i had asked him about, the nitro juice has creatine and gultamine and 57g of protein per 250g if that helps.



Three red flags.Hmmm...


----------



## erik?@$ (Jun 7, 2007)

what u think that mucsle tec is good?? the guy there looked liek a body bulider


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 7, 2007)

Its a waste of money.  Buy from companies like Optimum Nutrition and Cytosport.  They make their money selling that crap to you.

"Nitro juice 3000"  screams bullshit marketing


----------



## zombul (Jun 8, 2007)

erik?@$ said:


> *what u think that mucsle tec is good*?? the guy there looked liek a body bulider



No.I think MT is as Nacho said overpriced and the guy you talked to was trying to make a good commission sale.Research your products before you buy them yourself.Most of these employees can't tell you the differcence between creatine and arginine.And besides you want the best purchase you can get right,so why take someone's opinion that has a stake in the purchase.


----------



## erik?@$ (Jun 9, 2007)

haha ok thanks


----------



## freeradicals (Jan 13, 2009)

i started working out about 19 months ago.  i was a very slim guy (6'2 175lbs) and was able to put on around 40 pounds or so (currently 220lbs).  nitro juice 3000 was my pre and post workout shake.  some of the wieght was bulk, yes, but most of it was muscle.  but i worked out hard and tried to eat right, so i dunno.  i guess there's better stuff out there, but this stuff wasn't that expensive compared to others.  i'm a novice though, maybe i don't know what the heck i'm talking about.  but if you're a slim guy like i was and is willing to do the workouts, i would recommend this product.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2009)

You might have gained weight, but I find it very hard to believe you put on 45 lbs of muscle in a yr and a half.


----------



## Hench (Jan 13, 2009)

dg806 said:


> You might have gained weight, but I find it very hard to believe you put on 45 lbs of muscle in a yr and a half.



Agreed. Unless you were using roids, or you know something we dont, at least half of that gain will be fat.


----------



## freeradicals (Jan 14, 2009)

well thats cool what you said.  but definately not steriods.  and yes, obviously some was fat.  but i still look slim, not fat, nice muscle development.  220 is my wieght now...and it was 175 in may of 07 when i started working out.  but i was just responding to someones comment about nitro juice 3000.  i think its a good product if you work out hard.  you never commented on that.


----------

